
No white males need apply - coreyp_1
http://www.sighpc.org/fellowships
======
coreyp_1
It is a $15,000 award.

One of the qualifications is that you must be: "A woman and/or a member of a
racial/ethnic group that is currently underrepresented in the computing field
in the country where the student will earn the degree"

